# Carpet Racing League - Race#3 - Detroit (12/10/2005)



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Race #2 is in the books! We had 78 entries at race 1 and 80 entries at race 2 between these classes:

stock TC
19-turn TC
mod TC
stock 1/12
mod 1/12

Race #3 is Saturday, December 10th, 2005 at Larry's Performance R/C's in Detroit, MI.

Track Location: 42246 Mound Road, Sterling Heights, MI 48314.

Full details will be available at:

http://onroadracing.com/crl


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Race flyer*

Race flyer for Race #3 is online off of the CRL website.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Thanks Rich.


----------



## Aaron Bomia (Feb 14, 2002)

That's just swell!!! Maybe I'll have my car fixed by then...if not, I'll be Rich's pit beyotch! Braaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Okay, Girlie-Boy.



Aaron Bomia said:


> That's just swell!!! I'm going to get my nails done at the boutique the night before because I'm a metro sexual man, now!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Okay, Girlie-Boy.


Girlie-Boy, :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Haha - That looks exactly like Aaron and also brings back fond memories of the infamous Ant Burning Track Fire of '03.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Just a little FYI. For all the CRL folks that will coming to Larry's Dec. 10th, we will not have racing Friday the 9th so as not to conflict with the series race.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

D. Holcomb said:


> Just a little FYI. For all the CRL folks that will coming to Larry's Dec. 10th, we will not have racing Friday the 9th so as not to conflict with the series race.


Well Larry's still be open till 9pm that friday? Should be another good turnout.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Dennis - Are you planning to have a practice night? Halo did 2pm to 9 pm. What's Larry's intended closing time on Friday. Plus, I guess we should remind Larry that the doors need to open at 7:30 a.m. on Saturday, 12/10.


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Normally open to 8 on non race nights, but I will talk to him Friday about extending it later.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey CRLers, good luck in Cleveland this week. Wish I were going too.:wave:


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Uh oh, poor Keith (Billanti)*

From the Toledo CRL thread posted by Keith Billanti:

"Its not the number of turns that makes a track. It was just too much strait. The whole track was "hold the trigger". I had fun running, but its my opinion that the layout that was down, is not great practice for the champs. Thats all. i want to practice drving, not using up my "race" stuff in an attempt to have the HP advantage needed to win on that type of track."

I just saw the layout for the 2005 Champs. Boy, I hope Keith is telling them that the track is too open. I see two straights! 

Just teasing, Keith! Hope that RDX is flyin'.

Good luck to all the folks I know that are at the Champs! 

-Rich


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Dude.. you hit the nail right on the head... LOL... im not the only one who was unimpressed with the track or the whole race...

My man Bella says he is never comming to this race again. 

Keith


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

From what I have seen from the layout, I kinda like it. I didn't race on it, but it looks kinda cool, kinda different. I don't think I would have layed out 10 foot lanes in some areas, but the overall layout looks cool.

Whaaaa... I'm never running Cleveland again... right??? The layout is the layout. Everyone had to race it. Some tracks you go to will be tight and some will be more open. They can't all be built for Keith B. or Keith H. for that matter.  I just wish I could have been there. Maybe next year.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, and definitely not built for Brian Anthony. They'd only have left hand turns!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

So, are there going to be enough pit tables? 

Can someone save some spots for Aaron, Fred B, and I for the race?

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Yeah, and definitely not built for Brian Anthony. They'd only have left hand turns!


Don't be jealous that I take tight left handers! The tighter the better.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Brian - How about for the CRL at Larry's we lay down an oval inside of an oval. then you'd only have to turn right, twice. 

If you see your brother, ask him if he received my e-mail with the real track layouts. I'll try to call him tomorrow, but we've been really busy at work.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

yes I got the e-mail, but I'm busy at work as well.... What is Larry's actual track size?


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes there will be additional pit tables for next week on the 10th. And Friday the 9th the track will be open till 9 for practice. Also FYI Paragon traction action is the only approved tire additive at Larry's.
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

I stopped by Larry's tonight and spoke with Larry about the CRL at his place on 12/10. He's getting things ready and making more pit space available. We talked about room for 75 racers. The other two events attracted 65 racers and 80 entries. With Larry's local racers who don't tend to travel, we could see a 90 or 100 entry event. I expect to see a number of two class entries - $20 first class and $15 for the second. Some of the local CRLers may still want to be prepared and bring a table, chair and extension cord. I plan to pit from my own table. 

As for the layout, Larry just put one down that will be pretty close to the CRL layout. So get out there and get in some practice now. I'm heading over on Friday morning before the CRL to tweak it a little. A few lanes are just too tight for 10 touring cars. We gotta make them 7 feet minimum. I'll keep the same basic design, but pro it up a little. 

Larry and I talked about parts inventory for the CRL race day prizes. He's got plenty of tires, 767 brushes, putnum's, etc. He also has 25 or so cans of Paragon Traction Action. I saw a post by Dennis that this is the only approved tire dope for Larry's, so we need to clarify that. Like, is Jack the Gripper still o.k.? I'll ask Larry or Dennis and post the official word.

See everyone next week.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## D. Holcomb (Mar 3, 2002)

Yes Keith no Jack the Gripper. Just Paragon Traction Action. We have been running this exclusively this season. 
Thanks, Dennis.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Traction action or 2-cycle motor oil. 

That place had a distinct odor the last time I stopped by.

Tim


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Yeaaa mini motorcycles.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

If the fun run is at Larry's I'm sure we could find 10 equal minibikes.


----------



## pimpedaccord (Nov 1, 2001)

Any mods gonna show up, or just the sloths?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

pimpedaccord said:


> Any mods gonna show up, or just the sloths?


I'm sure your 4th place finisher in the Mod TC A at Cleveland would come and show how could he can do at his home track.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

6 more days! See you folks on Saturday.

-Rich


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Tim and I saved some spots yesterday , lets hope they stay put . Teds right , off line the FUZZ is really bad . Maybe they could vacuum ? 
Bob


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Jeff, 

I'm sure Bobby, Dave, James, me, you, Fred and Rich and David Lee (for 1/12th), maybe Miles for TC, I don't know about Walter.....


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rcsilly said:


> Tim and I saved some spots yesterday , lets hope they stay put . Teds right , off line the FUZZ is really bad . Maybe they could vacuum ?
> Bob


I hope they stay. We saved a whole table. Larry wants to get 3 to a section and I say 2.5 is pushing it. Should be able to get about 7 per side. So I saved 14 spots.

Tim


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks Tim and Bob!

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Remeber those handheld shaver looking things back in the 80s that would be used to 'shave' the fuzz off of sweaters?

Maybe we can gather some up and attach them to the fronts of our cars and use them as we go around the track.

Keith could replace the snow-plow with it. 

-Rich




rcsilly said:


> off line the FUZZ is really bad . Maybe they could vacuum ?
> Bob


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Looking for someone to stay with or share a room with Friday night! Eli


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Sent you email, Eli.


----------



## Bobby Flack (Mar 3, 2002)

Hey guys..

First off, it probally wouldn't be a bad idea to bring a table and chair, just in case. Everything should be ok but we are definetly be a little cramped. We will most likely have 36" spots to try accomidate everyone... yes, its tight but we will survive. Also, don't forget the only traction allowed is PARAGON TRACTION ACTION, so leave all the good stuff home. There will be a full stock of tires, parts, brushes, etc so don't worry if you dont have everything you need. If anyone needs anything special before the weekend let me know or call the store by Weds. morning to make sure it can be there by the weekend.

If anyone has any other questions ask here, or shoot me an e-mail and i'll get back to you ASAP.

Thanks,

Bobby
[email protected]

Larry's..

LarrysPerformanceRCs.com
(586)-997-4840


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Boy, I feel like I am talking to myself on here. Not even Keith is posting. 

Well, see you folks tomorrow.  

Hope my saved pit spots are still there.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

wanted to go.. real bad... new car didnt show up.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Keith Billanti said:


> wanted to go.. real bad... new car didnt show up.


Corally siad they weren't going to come out with a new car.


----------



## Keith Billanti (Oct 24, 2005)

Corally and I are no longer associated.

Lets just say.. i finally got where I always wanted to be.


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)




----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Keith,

Where are the results?

And just to let you know they changed the name of the Kodiak to the Shelby Roadhouse but it's still the same good time.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Most memorable moment ............ Eli's celebration after letting the smoke out , for the 2nd time ............


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Thanks for the memorable moment! Sometimes you just have to let the smoke out. Oh well there will be another race somewhere next weekend. That's what's fun about this hobby. Had a great time as usual and the racing was great. See you all real soon.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Points standings after race 3 have been posted online.

http://onroadracing.com/crl

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Ugh. I hate breaking in the main. I wish the 1st 2 races would have gone as good as the 3rd.

I guess it's okay that my motors are 1-2-4-5 in 19T. Except for the last race where Bobby ran his own.

Ft. Wayne, here I come. Gotta step it up.

Tim


----------



## Motor City Hamilton (Feb 5, 2002)

Tim - you're still in 5th in 19 turn. Two more 99 pt runs and you'll have 297... enough to beat Bobby Flack for 1st. The closest class right now is 19 turn touring. I'm looking forward to watching that class at the next two events.


----------



## J FAST (Dec 12, 2003)

Tim Stamper said:


> Ugh. I hate breaking in the main. I wish the 1st 2 races would have gone as good as the 3rd.
> 
> I guess it's okay that my motors are 1-2-4-5 in 19T. Except for the last race where Bobby ran his own.
> 
> ...



Hey Tim, Thanks by the way for letting me run your motors they were rippin :drunk: i can't wait for the next race :thumbsup: see ya soon Jesse


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

J FAST said:


> Hey Tim, Thanks by the way for letting me run your motors they were rippin :drunk: i can't wait for the next race :thumbsup: see ya soon Jesse


No problem. Always here to help out. I will have the motors ready for the next race, so if you need one, just come by and ask. You got the motor that I was going to run if I didn't like the Atlas. It works pretty darn good though, so I kept it in.

l8r,

Tim


----------

